
Intel claims servermarket shrinked with 33% are wrong - Fnoord
https://tweakers.net/nieuws/155648/amd-haalt-lagere-omzet-maar-verwacht-flinke-groei-door-ryzen-en-epyc-cpus.html?showReaction=13263922#r_13263922
======
Fnoord
So, yeah, the source post is in Dutch. I'm linking to a comment; not the news
article specifically which is about AMD.

You can use a translation service and/or read my summary.

The source is the 10-Q form as linked here [1]. On page 27, Intel's numbers
show their enterprise sales have shrinked with 33%. Yet, if you look at
sources from analysis, these claim the market will grow with 12% [2] or 19%
[3].

The main problem is their claim of

> DCG experienced challenges as cloud customers absorbed capacity and the
> enterprise and government TAM declined.

Instead of simply admitting the competition caught up with them (or surpassed
them).

[1]
[https://s21.q4cdn.com/600692695/files/doc_financials/2019/Q2...](https://s21.q4cdn.com/600692695/files/doc_financials/2019/Q2/9515e396-1357-4298-af37-4cea8e650167.pdf)

[2]
[https://www.researchandmarkets.com/reports/4745419/enterpris...](https://www.researchandmarkets.com/reports/4745419/enterprise-
server-market-growth-trends-and)

[3] [https://www.marketwatch.com/press-release/44-billion-
worldwi...](https://www.marketwatch.com/press-release/44-billion-worldwide-
enterprise-server-market-by-operating-system-cpu-type-server-class-product-
vertical-and-geography---forecast-to-2023---researchandmarketscom-2019-02-04)

